# New Barn, Lighting ideas?



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

Groundbreaking begins tomorrow on the Dream House and Barn.

The barn of course is designed, but there's a few more details I need to work out. Primary among these is how to set up lighting.

The barn is 36x36. Three stalls on one side, tack room, wash stall and storage on the other. Central aisle. Natural lighting from 3x3 windows in wash stall, storage, and stalls (stalls also have dutch doors), plus skylights. I'm only concerned about lighting the horse areas.

I want to do lighting that is both low maintenance, and low cost to run. And, of course, bright. Want to use LED as much as practical.

In the barn I'm in now, I'm finding some design problems. All the lights are bulbs, and in the stalls the bulbs are along the aisle side. Both in the aisle and in the stalls, light placement (and perhaps style) cause a lot of shadowing, making it necessary to use a head lamp for some chores (like cleaning hooves). I'm not particularly fond of fluorescents, but will still consider them if they're the best for what I want to do.

So, I'm looking for ideas and suggestions on designing lighting for this barn. An addendum to this would be placement of electrical outlets.

Thanks for any replies!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Personally..if you want LEDs, I'd go with something like this mounted two wide down the aisle (one on each side near stall/room entrances).

Wholesale Long LED Light Bar LED Working Light 180W Watt LED Light Offroad Light Truck Light 42 Inch JY6180, $227.7-250.8/Piece | DHgate

I have no idea how much they cost to run, how much you'll be using them, etc. They look a little pricey, but I guess any type of led strip lighting would be. Not to mention I know they're not meant to be used as barn lights and they're for work benches, but I'm sure you could change up the housing and such on them to hang/connect to your roof.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

We have fluorescent lights in our barn aisle and arena. In the stalls we used the fixtures that have one bulb and a cage around it.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

What about something like these?
50W LED Spotlight Flood Light High Power Garden Waterproof Cool White USV | eBay

You could do a bunch of them in different places to get a customized amount of light in the areas you want. You could wire them together to light switches.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

LED are still pretty dang expensive, flourescent still the way to go, as money allows, can change out the bulbs when LED prices come down. 
What kinda roofing you going with ? Quite a few traqnslucent panels available Can put in a transucent panel every so often to let in natural light. WHere are you keeping hay ? Id definitely go with explosion proof light fixtures in the hay area. The rest of th ebarn would get sealed 24 or 48 inch flourescent fixtures.


----------



## Bandit (Mar 1, 2009)

*Lighting for barn*

I would contact Orion Lighting. There's a website. They look like flouresents but are a white light used for breeding originally. No hum, comes on in any weather, waterproof and economical to use. We have them in our arena and they work great.


----------

